# Whispy is overweight



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Whispy, my "Maltese-Wanabe," is long with long legs. He's a rescue and they thought he was at least a Maltese mix because he looked that way. Did the DNA and he has nothing that would give him a Maltese look, incuding any dog that would be white. Vet still classifies him as a Maltese Mix because he thinks the DNA test was wrong. 

He was very small when I got him because he'd been very sick and it took him a long time to gain weight properly. He had seriously intestinal problems till he was about 18 months. It was so hard for me to get him to gain weight and the vets kept insisting he needed more weigh on his very skinny frame. Well, he gained. 

He was barely 4 pounds at a year and now at three years, twice that much. He's got the length and height to carry more weigh but vet says his leg bones are too thin. His mom was probably in poor health when she was carrying him. Since he was dumped shortly after birth I have no idea what his parentage is. 

Anyway, I asked the vet what to feed him to help him lose weight and he said just feed him less. Well, I did that and he's still not losing enough weight. Vet feels Whispy should be a pound less. Any suggestions on what to feed him would be most appreciated!!!

I've attached a pix that I just took of him with his favorite toy. He always grabs this toy right after eating. Don't Know why? If anyone knows why, I'd like to have that answered also.









Thanks,
Lainie


----------



## Abella's Mommy (Mar 31, 2019)

Lainie, Whispy is adorably cute! He sure looks like a Maltese to me. I agree with your vet that the DNA test was most likely incorrect. As far as Whispys weight, how much do you feed him in a day? Abella is a bigger Maltese and weighs in at almost 7 lbs . I feed Abella a scant 1/4 cup twice a day and she gets TINY pieces of apple, carrot or pomegranate for treats as a reward during training sessions. I'm thinking maltese are like people - fewer calories in - and weight will come off? I love that picture of Whispy with his toy in his mouth - ADORABLE! I don't have a clue as to why he gets it right after eating. But this sure is a cute endearing habit. Thank you for rescuing him and giving him a loving home.
🐶 🐾🌻


----------



## Bubble boy (Apr 10, 2020)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Lainie, Whispy is adorably cute! He sure looks like a Maltese to me. I agree with your vet that the DNA test was most likely incorrect. As far as Whispys weight, how much do you feed him in a day? Abella is a bigger Maltese and weighs in at almost 7 lbs . I feed Abella a scant 1/4 cup twice a day and she gets TINY pieces of apple, carrot or pomegranate for treats as a reward during training sessions. I'm thinking maltese are like people - fewer calories in - and weight will come off? I love that picture of Whispy with his toy in his mouth - ADORABLE! I don't have a clue as to why he gets it right after eating. But this sure is a cute endearing habit. Thank you for rescuing him and giving him a loving home.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


He is so cute! I think he is Maltese too. I used to smoke and after I stopped I would put pen caps in my moth after eating . Because I was used to a cigarette after eating. It helped to not have the urge To smoke. Kinda like a baby teething . Maybe that’s why he does that? I did this till I accidentally choked on it? I didn’t know anything about the Hymick maneuver Then. I just thought to get behind a chair by the top corner a start pushing so it would come out! Thankfully it worked and I didn’t die? I know god gave me that direction that day. Hope you have fun with your dog !


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Wow...that DNA test seems to be way off. Whispy looks maltese to me. Very cute Fluff.
Here is a chart to compare. I find a visual can be more helpful sometimes in determining whether our dogs are at a good weight or not.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Whispy is beautiful. Never having seen him or met you before I must admit to looking at your posted photos of him. That boy is a beautiful Maltese. Your photo of him after being groomed convinced me immediately.


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Abella's Mommy said:


> Lainie, Whispy is adorably cute! He sure looks like a Maltese to me. I agree with your vet that the DNA test was most likely incorrect. As far as Whispys weight, how much do you feed him in a day? Abella is a bigger Maltese and weighs in at almost 7 lbs . I feed Abella a scant 1/4 cup twice a day and she gets TINY pieces of apple, carrot or pomegranate for treats as a reward during training sessions. I'm thinking maltese are like people - fewer calories in - and weight will come off? I love that picture of Whispy with his toy in his mouth - ADORABLE! I don't have a clue as to why he gets it right after eating. But this sure is a cute endearing habit. Thank you for rescuing him and giving him a loving home.
> 🐶 🐾🌻


Yep...I probably am feeding Whispy too much. Never actually measured. Will do. We take long walks. Our walk into town is just over 2 miles and we stop at the cafe and then walk back. That's over 4 miles and we've just started a bit of agility. I keep the fence very low as the vet says his leg bones are thin. 

Oh, the bit with the toy,,,he not only has to have that little stuffed toy but after he picks it up, he goes around whining. He'll show it to me and then pace around looking for someplace to put it. Sit with it. PIck it up again and once more start the whining and looking for some place to stash it, until he finally decides to put it up on our bed for the night. He doesn't actually play with it. Very strange. 

Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Bubble boy said:


> He is so cute! I think he is Maltese too. I used to smoke and after I stopped I would put pen caps in my moth after eating . Because I was used to a cigarette after eating. It helped to not have the urge To smoke. Kinda like a baby teething . Maybe that’s why he does that? I did this till I accidentally choked on it? I didn’t know anything about the Hymick maneuver Then. I just thought to get behind a chair by the top corner a start pushing so it would come out! Thankfully it worked and I didn’t die? I know god gave me that direction that day. Hope you have fun with your dog !


Wow! You were lucky not to have choked. Gee...

Whispy didn't grow up with a mum and a litter so from the time I got him from the rescue he always had to have lots of stuffed animals. I think the rescue gal came with 5 bags of them. When I first got him, he'd slip amongst them like he was making his own litter.

Lainie


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

maddysmom said:


> Wow...that DNA test seems to be way off. Whispy looks maltese to me. Very cute Fluff.
> Here is a chart to compare. I find a visual can be more helpful sometimes in determining whether our dogs are at a good weight or not.
> View attachment 274562


Thanks this chart is great!!! I will have to check when I next give him a bath. With his thick hair I can't tell. I definitely can feel ribs. He's not obese, but perhaps between 5 and 6. Thank you so much for sharing the chart!


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Dixie's Mama said:


> Whispy is beautiful. Never having seen him or met you before I must admit to looking at your posted photos of him. That boy is a beautiful Maltese. Your photo of him after being groomed convinced me immediately.


Thank you! 
The year I had rescued Whispy, I had previously gone to the Maltese specialty show in Asheville and listened to a couple of seminars on neurologic disorders in Maltese. Whispy had been ill early on and I decided knowing what he was might help identify an inherited problem. So I did the DNA. Thought if he hadn't any Maltese in him, he had Havanese, shih tzu or coton. Well, it came back 12.5 chihuahua, 12.5 cocker spaniel, 12.5 pekingese, and 62.5 mix of sporting and terrier breeds. Who knew you put that all together and you get a white fluffy dog. 

Lainie


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

He is adorable. There is nothing more fun than a picture of a fluffy with their toy. What are you giving for treats?


----------



## Happinesstogo (Oct 17, 2015)

Since I've been working with him on obedience and tricks, I found that he prefers human food. So I give him bits of fish, chicken, ham....

My previous dog was a Maltese and loved apples and carrots. Whispy will only sniff them. To get veggies and fruit in him, they have to be cooked and cut small and put into his dog food. For a rescue, he's very picky! 

Do you have any suggestions? 

Lainie


----------

